# I just had to testify! (Tea Rinsing)



## Irresistible (Dec 4, 2008)

Tea rinses do dramatically decrease shedding, and I DO MEAN DRAMATICALLY!

AND INSTANTLY!

This was no fluke, no coincidence, no mistaking!

I am a tea rinser for life now!


----------



## RecipeBABY (Dec 4, 2008)

whats tea rinse??


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 4, 2008)

RecipeBABY said:


> whats tea rinse??



I rinsed with just reg old black tea,  Orange Pekoe and Pekoe


----------



## Neith (Dec 4, 2008)

Really?

Imma give it a shot this weekend.

Did you rinse it out?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 4, 2008)

Neith said:


> Really?
> 
> Imma give it a shot this weekend.
> 
> Did you rinse it out?



yeah I left it in for a little while, then rinsed it out and continued with conditioning etc. 

report back girl


----------



## RecipeBABY (Dec 4, 2008)

oh ok coool..so i can find the tea in my VONS, Ralphs, food 4 less grocery stores?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 4, 2008)

simple and easy

its full of antioxidants too


RecipeBABY said:


> oh ok coool..so i can find the tea in my VONS, Ralphs, food 4 less grocery stores?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 4, 2008)

It's the caffeine. It's in the coffee for growth thread. Coffee does the same thing, anything with caffeine. Except I like that tea doesn't leave a smell behind, so that's what I've been doing too.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2008)

Very interesting! I'll have to check it out. It's going to be hard to do without throwing a lemon in it and drinking it though.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 5, 2008)

What kind of tea rinse did you do, Iris? I love 'em too! The one I did (green tea/fenugreek) left my hair so detangled, soft and shiny!!


----------



## Finally Free (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Tea rinses do dramatically decrease shedding, and I DO MEAN DRAMATICALLY!
> 
> AND INSTANTLY!
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for sharing! 
How did your hair feel afterwards?


----------



## Auburn (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll do this tomorrow


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 5, 2008)

Girll, I thought you were talking about the ayurvedic tea rinses for your hair that some of us use like brahmi, amla, shikakai instead of the pastes...I didn't know you could use regular everyday tea as a hair rinse!! See this is why I love this forum, cause I'm always learning something new!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> It's the caffeine. It's in the coffee for growth thread. Coffee does the same thing, anything with caffeine. Except I like that tea doesn't leave a smell behind, so that's what I've been doing too.



Yeah thats why I chose the tea,  plus its just easier for me, plus it actually has some nutrients in it, plus I read that it has a property that actually dies the hair (it didnt say that about coffee) and even gives red-ish highlights, amongst other reasons

I know Bronze said coffee decreased her shedding,  I am testifying that she was right and this is serious business, because all circumstances considered I was fully prepared to lose my usual Gob of hair and even more,  I could not believe it was about half of the usual amount with just one rinse.  I am amazed and there is nothing else that could have been the contributing factor


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Very interesting! I'll have to check it out. It's going to be hard to do without throwing a lemon in it and drinking it though.


I know huh? I love tea and dont drink it much nor coffee but if I make it and smell it I wanna drink it, haha

but leave the lemon out for the rinse mama


Eisani said:


> What kind of tea rinse did you do, Iris? I love 'em too! The one I did (green tea/fenugreek) left my hair so detangled, soft and shiny!!


 I used reg ole black tea girl,  Lipton

I put it (tea bags) in a 32oz empty/rinsed/clean Gatorade bottle,  just let it brew with hot water,  for a couple/few hours, then poured it over my head, grabbed my hair up into a pony tail holder, and draped a towel around me and waited about 20-30 minutes and rinsed


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Finally Free said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> How did your hair feel afterwards?


 my hair felt great, still does, I followed up with an Olive Oil/Honey/warm water rinse,  then I did what I wouldnt usually do , I shampoo'd,  because I'm gonna press and my hair was TANGLED, because I had not done a full comb through in a week-my typical time frame-but I wouldnt EVER shampoo without detangling first and OMG my hair was all stuck together, I am talking where you have to PULL it apart and its just stuck.......I was like  why did I do this, I KNOW better! I was stressed when I saw how tangled it was, I never shampoo already tangled hair , I dont know what I was thinking, but anyhow, I was totally amazed when I had to do all that detangling expecting to lose my usual gob and then some from all them knots and tangles,  and the shedding was MINIMAL, Even less than normal , under typical conditions and certainly far less for what I expected with them tangles.  I used ORS OORP to detangle,  and I still have the shed hair sitting on a towel, looking at it here and there , blown away, so friggin happy and thankful that its that small amount, even showed my daughter, she too was like how did that happen?

but my hair feels great girl,  I'm still in the conditioning process, but I am very pleased that I lost so little hair 



Auburn said:


> I'll do this tomorrow





Stella B. said:


> Girll, I thought you were talking about the ayurvedic tea rinses for your hair that some of us use like brahmi, amla, shikakai instead of the pastes...I didn't know you could use regular everyday tea as a hair rinse!! See this is why I love this forum, cause I'm always learning something new!!!!


 yeah just reg ole tea mama!

I never got into the Ayurvedic stuff,  because I ALWAYS felt overwhelmed with learning what to use and how, although I have seen how it works wonderfully for so many


----------



## msa (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm drinking vanilla caramel tea right now and you're making me want to put it on my head Iris.

Oh, and that honey/olive oil rinse...do you just pour that on and rinse with water? What does it do to your hair? Can you detangle with it?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Auburn said:


> I'll do this tomorrow



cant wait to hear how it goes


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

that sounds good 
The honey Olive oil rinse I mixed it all together in a bottle with warm water and shook it up so the honey would disolve and the oil mixed in and then just poured that over my head too, I used quite a bit of honey, I am sure you could detangle with it and it would work, I just didnt want to with the all that dripping at that stage, probably if I would have done my usual conditioner wash next instead of the shampoo, or detangled first, the tangles wouldnt have been so bad, but I know it was the tea that saved me from losing massive amounts of hair during that detangling session, I noticed something was way different just on the first section i started on, I got through my whole head and just looked at the hair after the hellish detangling like HUH? I took it to my daughter even like 'look at this' she thought I was TRYING to say 'Thats alot of hair' She was like looking confused, and said 'Mom thats not alot of hair at all'  I just looked in awe like 'I KNOW' then she was like HUH? how did that happen? I cant wait to do this again and see the results under other circumstances 





msa said:


> I'm drinking vanilla caramel tea right now and you're making me want to put it on my head Iris.
> 
> Oh, and that honey/olive oil rinse...do you just pour that on and rinse with water? What does it do to your hair? Can you detangle with it?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

btw I did a rinse with all these for my face too

they say tea can give your skin a nice even tanned look,  plus being that its loaded with antioxidants I knew it could only be a good thing

so for my face I did it the opposite,  Olive Oil/Honey/Warm Water rinse, wiped off with a paper towel,  then rinsed with tea,  and wiped off with a paper towel, my face felt soft and dewey all day long

I'm sold on this now for my hair and face


----------



## msa (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^^I just bought some raw honey from whole foods the other day. I'm gonna try the mix tomorrow evening since it's my hair day. I already use olive oil to detangle but I think honey will add some extra moisture.

Now tea rinses...let me do some research...


----------



## oldcrayons (Dec 5, 2008)

Warm or cold? o_o


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

msa said:


> ^^^^I just bought some raw honey from whole foods the other day. I'm gonna try the mix tomorrow evening since it's my hair day. I already use olive oil to detangle but I think honey will add some extra moisture.
> 
> Now tea rinses...let me do some research...


you'll love them both 



oldcrayons said:


> Warm or cold? o_o


warm


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh I thought you were talking about the ayurvedic tea rinses. Using just regular black teas sound good. For one I wont have to worry about mixing powders. Do you mind telling me which brand of tea you used?


----------



## MonPetite (Dec 5, 2008)

FYI Ladies:

Raw Honey if diluted with 1 part honey to 4 parts liquid will LIGHTEN YOUR HAIR AGGRESSIVELY. PM for details, I learned about it on LHC.

Hey, Iris!

I just wanted to tease you and say: YAY! FINALLY something your finicky mane is happy with: tea!

It's all love though, dear. 

I'll have to try this after I run out of garlic tablets.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

tiffanyoneal said:


> Oh I thought you were talking about the ayurvedic tea rinses. Using just regular black teas sound good. For one I wont have to worry about mixing powders. Do you mind telling me which brand of tea you used?



I used lipton Orange pekoe. Black tea

about 6 tea bags brewed in 32oz of hot water for a couple/few hours untill brewed and cooled to slightly warm temp


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

littlegoldlamb said:


> FYI Ladies:
> 
> Raw Honey if diluted with 1 part honey to 4 parts liquid will LIGHTEN YOUR HAIR AGGRESSIVELY. PM for details, I learned about it on LHC.
> 
> ...



hey girl , I didnt know that about honey,  I dont think I would mind it too much though,  I wont be doing this any more often than once a week

yes girl, finally something my hair loves! :woohoo:


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

littlegoldlamb said:


> FYI Ladies:
> 
> Raw Honey if diluted with 1 part honey to 4 parts liquid will LIGHTEN YOUR HAIR AGGRESSIVELY. PM for details, I learned about it on LHC.
> 
> ...



oh girl and btw I take garlic daily too, this still gave improvement upon that


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Dec 5, 2008)

*I don't know about it reducing shedding, but I know it detangles amazingly. its great!*


----------



## Crown (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> hey girl , I didnt know that about honey,  I dont think I would mind it too much though,  I wont be doing this any more often than once a week
> 
> yes girl, finally something my hair loves! :woohoo:



Molasses instead of honey, it darkens the hair.
Do the black tea rinse as a final rinse and leave it on your hair == SOFT and DARK and SHINE
After preparation (as beverage or rinse), use the tea bag to gently scrub your face == SOFT and BEAUTIFUL.
For your spritz, use green tea instead of water == SOFT and SHINE.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Crown said:


> Molasses instead of honey, it darkens the hair.
> Do the black tea rinse as a final rinse and leave it on your hair == SOFT and DARK and SHINE
> After preparation (as beverage or rinse), use the tea bag to gently scrub your face == SOFT and BEAUTIFUL.
> For your spritz, use green tea instead of water == SOFT and SHINE.




now that sounds like a plan! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *I don't know about it reducing shedding, but I know it detangles amazingly. its great!*



Yeah I'm gonna have to find that out next time cause I had tangles galore from shampooing already tangled hair


----------



## turnergirl (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I may give this a try sometime in the near future. I forecast extreme tangles in my near future.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Dec 5, 2008)

I drink tea every morning (even in the summer lol)  Ya'll are gonna have me in the bathroom at work scrubbing my face with my tea bad. lol



Crown said:


> Molasses instead of honey, it darkens the hair.
> Do the black tea rinse as a final rinse and leave it on your hair == SOFT and DARK and SHINE
> After preparation (as beverage or rinse), use the tea bag to gently scrub your face == SOFT and BEAUTIFUL.
> For your spritz, use green tea instead of water == SOFT and SHINE.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

turnergirl said:


> I think I may give this a try sometime in the near future. I forecast extreme tangles in my near future.



it will definitely help keep more hair on your head through those tangles, if it works anything for you like it did for me


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Im gonna be scrubbing away too


LyndseyJK said:


> I drink tea every morning (even in the summer lol)  Ya'll are gonna have me in the bathroom at work scrubbing my face with my tea bad. lol


----------



## lovleelilie (Dec 5, 2008)

LyndseyJK said:


> I drink tea every morning (even in the summer lol) Ya'll are gonna have me in the bathroom at work scrubbing my face with my tea bad. lol


 
Word!  Now i wonder if i could scrub w/ my organic earl grey tea bag - that's my daily drink of choice.  

Awesome advice across the board ladies!!!  thx.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> Yeah thats why I chose the tea, plus its just easier for me, plus it actually has some nutrients in it, plus I read that it has a property that actually dies the hair (it didnt say that about coffee) and even gives red-ish highlights, amongst other reasons
> 
> I know Bronze said coffee decreased her shedding, I am testifying that she was right and this is serious business, because all circumstances considered I was fully prepared to lose my usual Gob of hair and even more, I could not believe it was about half of the usual amount with just one rinse. I am amazed and there is nothing else that could have been the contributing factor


 I'm glad I inspired you, Iris.  The coffee rinse was A-Maz-Ing.  It stopped shedding dramatically.  Instantaneously.  I will always do this.  Coffee and tea both contain caffeine, and I was inspired by the Coffee for Hair Growth Thread, the OP made some excellent points and i thought, I've gotta try this. It is the Caffeine in those teas that does the job.  Coffee also dies the hair, and their were posts on that as well.

Here is a copy of my Report.

_*Report*. Hair has been worn in a weekly co-wash-n-go bun for one month. At day's end, when removing satin scrunchie, for the last month, shed hair was always in scrunchie - alot of shed hair in scrunchie. Gripe. Reflect that shedding may be do to seasonal changes. Gripe.

*Report*. I sprayed Maxwell House XXXStrong Brew (my measurements)yesterday, along hairline and nape and in the middle where i had breakage. 

*Report*. This morning, upon styling hair, 3 hairs in scrunchie. Sprayed Coffee Tonic along hairline and nape before re-applying bun. *Report*. *Tonight, after removing scrunchie, 1 teeny, tiny hair found in scrunchie*. *Report*. Sprayed scalp vigorously with Coffee Tonic again tonight. Will co-wash tomorrow. Will use Maxwell House XXXStrong Coffee as DC and as Leave-In. Will use Coffee Tonic twice daily. Will have waistlength hair in one year.

End of *Report*.

Yaaaa!_

Thanks and Blessings to you, OP!

I have now made a coffee oil laced with Maka powder, and it is doing a fabulous job.  I am not spritzing my hair anymore because I'm wearing it straight.  So I made this oil for this purpose...The oil is also awesome!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm glad I inspired you, Iris.  The coffee rinse was A-Maz-Ing.  It stopped shedding dramatically.  Instantaneously.  I will always do this.  Coffee and tea both contain caffeine, and I was inspired by the Coffee for Hair Growth Thread, the OP made some excellent points and i thought, I've gotta try this. It is the Caffeine in those teas that does the job.  Coffee also dies the hair, and their were posts on that as well.
> 
> Here is a copy of my Report.
> 
> ...



The whole thread is inspiring, and intrigued me,  as well as what you said, I wanted to do an oil mixture and that backfired on me  the tea bag broke and I had a gazzilion little tea peices everywhere but it still worked.  I'm still a lil worried about too much caffeine, so I wont be doing this really often.  But just one rinse produced amazing results -I'll be in the lab on other ways with oils too

as far as it saying coffee dying the hair ,  I read about the Tannins in Tea and other things, and it can actually dye the hair/not stain, (or maybe that the same I dunno) but it can also give red-ish highlights, so thats why I chose tea -for now

I was going back and forth between which one to use for a while, and still might look into the coffee as well

like you I am AMAZED at what it did for shedding, I cannot believe anything could produce such dramatic results like what I just had


----------



## shawniegee (Dec 5, 2008)

Aubrey Organics has a tea rinse for the hair that melted the tangles out of my hair.  Thanks for reminding me to use it again.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

wow wow wow

I just did a conditioner switch, rinsed one out to put another in, and combed thru with the second conditioner in it,  and I lost only a FEW hairs,  I mean I just have no words

I did not even think twice about that amount of hair I regularly shed all these years until NOW 

I guess it was both excessive and unnecessary after all 


I am ever so thankful for The coffee for hair growth thread, I never would have even tried tea had it not been for that thread although I had always thought it would be good for dying/rinsing for color, I never got around to actually doing it until that thread.  I never read anywhere that it did ANYTHING like this for shedding before 

I didnt know what to expect really,  I certainly didnt REALLY expect such dramatic results such as this regarding shedding!  woweeee!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

shawniegee said:


> Aubrey Organics has a tea rinse for the hair that melted the tangles out of my hair.  Thanks for reminding me to use it again.



hmm I'm going to look into that too


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm going to try the green tea rinse.... The coffee rinse sure did make my head tingle


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm going to try the green tea rinse.... The coffee rinse sure did make my head tingle



did you have noticibly less shedding at all? 

I didnt read every post , but is it only Bronze and me that reported this result?

I'm thinking if its (caffeine) blocking DHT , then thats what causes increased shedding or shedding in the first place?

I'm still concerned about messing with that hormone and blocking it and having some rebound with it later, or some down side later, I dunno,   so I wont be doing this too often, just in case

but I am amazed at the decreased shedding 

years and years of gobs of hair coming out every time I combed all the way through, and this just changed it instantly


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> wow wow wow
> 
> I just did a conditioner switch, rinsed one out to put another in, and combed thru with the second conditioner in it, and I lost only a FEW hairs, I mean I just have no words
> 
> ...


 
I  your ponytail. Thanks for posting this because tea is so much more pleasant than coffee.  I can do blends of teas also...I don't think it takes a lot of caffeine to get the benefits.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Dec 5, 2008)

ok...Im on it...my shedding is crazy!!!!!...I was suppose to try the garlic but this sounds right up my alley...I have an entire box of Lipton tea bags waiting to be used


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> did you have noticibly less shedding at all?
> 
> I didnt read every post , but is it only Bronze and me that reported this result?
> 
> ...


 
Prior to washing I had my hair braided for about 10 days so I had some sheding but that wasn't a fair test in my opinion because I ususally wash every 4 -5 days. I want to do my normal wash cycle and then I can tell if I had reduced sheding.

Even with that said, I felt like I had a relatively small amount of sheding after having had my hair braided for that many days.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

patiencevirtue said:


> ok...Im on it...my shedding is crazy!!!!!...I was suppose to try the garlic but this sounds right up my alley...I have an entire box of Lipton tea bags waiting to be used


 Thats exactly the final deciding reason I used tea, I had it already here

garlic is still good too, I never took it for shedding , but for health

but this, man! no words




AtlantaJJ said:


> I  your ponytail. Thanks for posting this because tea is so much more pleasant than coffee.  I can do blends of teas also...I don't think it takes a lot of caffeine to get the benefits.



Thank you girl, yeah your right you can do all kinda blends, I'm all on this for my face too (antioxidants)

it really doesnt take alot I did a normal amount I think, 5 or 6 tea bags for 32oz? sounds about right, not too much


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 5, 2008)

msa said:


> I'm drinking vanilla caramel tea right now and you're making me want to put it on my head Iris.
> 
> Oh, and that honey/olive oil rinse...do you just pour that on and rinse with water? What does it do to your hair? Can you detangle with it?


 
Make sure it's not caffeine free for the non shedding "effect". I do two rinses, first with black tea ( and let it sit for 10-15 minutes) rinse with water. THAT is what helps with shedding and fyi in other studies caffeine extends hair stage by 37 percent. Meaning it's in resting stage almost half it's usual time. Hence more hair in the long run. You may want to check the coffee thread to read about it.  Then I do a nettle tea rinse (encourages hair growth) rinse it out and next time I do a nettle tea rinse but this time I leave it in (nettle doesn't have caffeine so I wouldn't just do nettle by itself).  I love it too.  I hardly had any shedding in the first place because my dc is intense. However, the little I do have is now non existent. They say people shed 100 hairs a day but I just don't know where they are. Maybe so little fall out that I don't see them, but they just don't exist. After I comb my hair in the shower I get a few hairs and that's nothing.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Prior to washing I had my hair braided for about 10 days so I had some sheding but that wasn't a fair test in my opinion because I ususally wash every 4 -5 days. I want to do my normal wash cycle and then I can tell if I had reduced sheding.
> 
> Even with that said, I felt like I had a relatively small amount of sheding after having had my hair braided for that many days.



oh ok,  yeah I want to re do this again under different circumstances again too

but like you can safely say it was STILL way less than expected under those conditions


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Make sure it's not caffeine free for the non shedding "effect". I do two rinses, first with black tea ( and let it sit for 10-15 minutes) rinse with water. Then I do a nettle tea rinse (encourages hair growth) but this time I leave it in (nettle doesn't have caffeine so I wouldn't just do nettle by itself).  I love it too.  I hardly had any shedding in the first place because my dc is intense. However, the little I do have is now non existent. They say people shed 100 hairs a day but I just don't know where they are. Maybe so little fall out that I don't see them, but they just don't exist. After I comb my hair in the shower I get a few hairs and that's nothing.


Girl I've always had what seemed to be well over 100 hairs, never counted, but just judged by the GOBS that came out.  so maybe we dont have to shed that much after all??

although I AM a little afraid that if this is stopped, that we  would then see possible massive shedding,  but then I guess we could just keep doing it so that doesnt happen?


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> wow wow wow
> 
> I just did a conditioner switch, rinsed one out to put another in, and combed thru with the second conditioner in it, and I lost only a FEW hairs, I mean I just have no words
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll have to try this because I have been losing so much hair since October. Thanks for this thread, Iris.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Carrie A said:


> Irresistible said:
> 
> 
> > wow wow wow
> ...


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=303531

The coffee for hair growth thread link


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Miss*Tress said:


> I'll have to try this because I have been losing so much hair since October. Thanks for this thread, Iris.



Cant wait to hear how it works for you


----------



## luvn_life (Dec 5, 2008)

Can I use Chai Tea concentrate?? It has black tea in it...


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

kyna323 said:


> Can I use Chai Tea concentrate?? It has black tea in it...



I dont see why not,  it was the black tea w/caffeine that produced the less shedding result , that tea should do the same

as long as it doesnt have anything that would be adverse to your hair in it?


----------



## Joanna721 (Dec 5, 2008)

if I brew the tea and put it in a bottle and just spray my head till its drenched and put on a cap for about and hour and rinse with cool water will that work???? also is red tea good


----------



## Musicachic (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been going through this thread and this sounds like something I may want to try. 

Now obviously no one said sweet tea is good for this... But a glass sure sounds good right now!!...


----------



## yodie (Dec 5, 2008)

Can tea rinses darken your hair?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Joanna721 said:


> if I brew the tea and put it in a bottle and just spray my head till its drenched and put on a cap for about and hour and rinse with cool water will that work???? also is red tea good


 Thats a good Idea,   I really liked the sensation of warm tea pouring through my head, but the spray bottle would work just the same I am sure,  your choice if you want to rinse with cool water,  i know it seals the cuticle (cool water) so it would probably make your hair feel smooth

I dont know anything about red tea, but as long as it has caffeine it really should do the same as far as shedding

just be careful with amounts, because this caffeine can still get into your system through the rinsing



Musicachic said:


> I've been going through this thread and this sounds like something I may want to try.
> 
> Now obviously no one said sweet tea is good for this... But a glass sure sounds good right now!!...




I had to drink some tea after putting it on my hair


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

yodie said:


> Can tea rinses darken your hair?



yes , over time, and give some redish highlights , not major but more like a redish shine/ tone in the sun or light 

Thats what I read somewhere.....

I was going to go with coffee from the coffee thread at first for the darkness but read up more on tea/plus I had it here already so I just went with that


----------



## shmmr (Dec 5, 2008)

Irres- can you report back in a few days or the next time you wash and let us know if it works over the long term too?  Were you planning on doing the tea rinse regularly (sounds like you were, but asking anyway)?

I'm VERY intrigued by this...


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

shmmr said:


> Irres- can you report back in a few days or the next time you wash and let us know if it works over the long term too?  Were you planning on doing the tea rinse regularly (sounds like you were, but asking anyway)?
> 
> I'm VERY intrigued by this...



yeah I'm am concerned about long term too,  I am thinking really there is no way this could continue to work without continued use period,  I guess the main question I have is if the caffeine blocks DHT,  could you then later lose all the hair you were going to lose anyway once its not blocked? or could you have some imbalance with it later just by messing with it in the first place (kinda scarey)

or say you dont do it often enough , DHT build up again? I am kind of confused on some things, and was also concerned about any heavy use of caffeine that can absorb into your system, which is why I dont plan to do this any more often than once a week if not less, and only in reasonable amounts 

Do we get to keep the hair later that we didnt shed by doing this? Is my main question,  or one wrong move (ie letting the DHT build up again) and we lose it all anyway?

I will certainly keep reporting in 

I also have to see if this is worth it,  unless I want to keep doing tea rinses forever,  or start losing all that hair that was retained?

questions , questions

all I can say for sure right now is it DEFINITELY decreased shedding by an astounding amount


----------



## Noir (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok so I was browsing this indian site yesterday and came across an old thread were the Indian ladies were talking about this. They said that they use black tea to combat shedding and to add shine. http://www.indusladies.com/hair-care-and-hair-styles/30898-indian-herbal-hair-tips-2.html

I am sooo gonna get on this. 

Thanks for posting Iris.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Noir said:


> Ok so I was browsing this indian site yesterday and came across an old thread were the Indian ladies were talking about this. They said that they use black tea to combat shedding and to add shine. http://www.indusladies.com/hair-care-and-hair-styles/30898-indian-herbal-hair-tips-2.html
> 
> I am sooo gonna get on this.
> 
> Thanks for posting Iris.



Thank you for that link!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been doing regular tea rinses as part of my routine for well over 2 years now (make my own- nettle, chamomile, hibiscus, and sage). . . but when I get lazy, I have been known to use a regular green tea bag. It has great conditioning properties.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> I've been doing regular tea rinses as part of my routine for well over 2 years now (make my own- nettle, chamomile, hibiscus, and sage). . . but when I get lazy, I have been known to use a regular green tea bag. It has great conditioning properties.



do any of those have caffeine?

I think some green tea does and some doesnt right?


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Dec 5, 2008)

yodie said:


> Can tea rinses darken your hair?



*Slightly. I think you have to use a lot of it but the results are very felting. The stronger you brew the tea however, the  better. You'll get nicer results with coffee.*


----------



## Channie (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, I knew green tea worked for a dry scalp. I had humongous flakes my entire life no matter how often I moisturized. Two tea rinses and and I've never seen another flake again. Now I have to revisit this because I'm shedding a little more than I'd like to see. Thanks Iris!


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 5, 2008)

My own blend doesn't have caffeine, but the green tea I use does. For me caffeine is the least important component, because shedding isn't a major concern of mine.

Nettle promotes growth
Sage promotes shine, growth, and strength
Hibiscus promotes conditioning
Chamomile promotes shine and conditions


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Channie said:


> Wow, I knew green tea worked for a dry scalp. I had humongous flakes my entire life no matter how often I moisturized. Two tea rinses and and I've never seen another flake again. Now I have to revisit this because I'm shedding a little more than I'd like to see. Thanks Iris!



Wow thats really good info to know for anyone that might need it


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> My own blend doesn't have caffeine, but the green tea I use does. For me caffeine is the least important component, because shedding isn't a major concern of mine.
> 
> Nettle promotes growth
> Sage promotes shine, growth, and strength
> ...



girl I need to look into all these teas then 

I was just wondering since so far your the only long term tea rinser,  if any of them had caffeine, so that I could answer some of these questions I have

but you use the green tea only occasionally

but then maybe all this goes hand and hand and all your doing is making the shedding a non issue for you.........

I dunno, but I love ur hair


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> girl I need to look into all these teas then
> 
> I was just wondering since so far your the only long term tea rinser, if any of them had caffeine, so that I could answer some of these questions I have
> 
> ...


 

I love your hair too, Iris!

My hair used to shed quite a bit, but you're right, my decreased shedding is a result of my routine. 

The easiest way to experiment is to just buy a box of each type of tea and brew them together- anything your hair doesn't like, you can drink. I think I would use green tea more often, but I love it too much to let it go to waste on my hair.

Since I buy all my ingredients in bulk I just measure out my teas into a coffee filter, tie with a rubber band and brew in a pot of hot water. I like to be difficult like that.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 5, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> I love your hair too, Iris!
> 
> My hair used to shed quite a bit, but you're right, my decreased shedding is a result of my routine.
> 
> ...


*
*
 ur too funny!


Thank you girl....

I'm really thinking about what you said about shedding because its been an issue for me for so long, I lose way too much hair and thought it was just normal


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is so timely. My hair has been shedding like crazy. I was just thinking about switching to a garlic routine. I will definitely be trying this out with the next wash.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> [/b]
> ur too funny!
> 
> 
> ...


 

It's crazy, isn't it? For years I used to have all this hair all over my shower and bathroom floor and I went around thinking it was completely okay. Sure I was annoyed, because I hate sweeping and cleaning out my drains (and my husband, then boyfriend, whining about me having hair all over the place), but I didn't know that it didn't have to be like that. Then I changed my routine and thought, "hey I haven't shed nearly as much hair as before". . . my routine evolved again and now I don't think about at all because now I only sweep my bathroom floors once a week.

My hair thanks me, but my husband and broom thank me even more.


----------



## RosesBlack (Dec 5, 2008)

I am going to try this over the weekend when I wash. I have a ton of low quality tea I'm not going to drink. This is an excellent use for it.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...I will be trying this!


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you for this information. I HATE black tea and coffee (caffeine makes me break out) so now if I find a ton of it that my mom doesn't use, I am going to use it on my hair.


----------



## victomae (Dec 5, 2008)

I am going to try this. Earlier someone mentioned using old teabags that they were not planning to drink, so I searched "tea rinses" to see if I could find what other types of tea might be beneficial to our hair. I came across this:

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]_*ACV vs tea rinses*_[/SIZE][/FONT]
I'm roughly 15 months into no'poo here. I've always used BS and ACV, gradually reducing concentration and frequency over time. Around the 9 month and 12 month mark I used boxed dye on my hair and used the included conditioner (with nothing else) for my wash the night of the dying and 1 week later, then went back to my usual weekly ACV rinse with BS scrubs as needed (usually every 2-3 weeks). Other than that, no other product use. My routine has been fairly consistent for the last 6-7 months.

About a month ago my hair seemed to be a bit waxier and heavier around the crown than usual. Not visibly noticeable, but I could feel it when I ran my fingers through my hair close to the scalp, and they would more or less get stuck. I tried doing a BS wash even though I had done one only about a week ago, but it didn't help as much as I'd hoped. I started doing more water-only massages which kept the waxiness from getting out of control, but I couldn't seem to completely get rid of the waxiness. I'm still not sure what caused the waxiness, as I didn't change anything about my routine when the problem developed.

Last week I decided to try doing a green tea rinse instead of an ACV rinse since some people have reported "greasiness"-esque issues with ACV. Sure enough, my hair dried wonderful! The waxiness at the crown went away, and I could run my fingers through my hair again and they could slip through easily. I was hesitant to report success here until I used it again, in case I had merely washed away one product's buildup only to start forming a new sort of buildup. 

I did another tea rinse two nights ago, this time I used both a green tea bag and a herbal tea mix bag (the herbal more for the scent). My hair was still lovely and soft and light. My hair is doing wonderfully again and I'm pretty sold on using tea rinses instead of ACV from now on. I also have slightly wavy hair and tea seems to weigh the waves down ever so slightly less. I didn't gain any curls, but brushing my hair several times in one day no longer seems to brush the waves out.

Though I'm not sure why ACV stopped working for me, I'd recommend tea rinses to other ACV users in a similar position...if a problem develops with waxiness out of nowhere, try substituting tea for ACV and see if that solves things! Plus, maybe now I'll stop getting the, "But doesn't your hair stink of vinegar??" question when I tell people about my routine.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 5, 2008)

I love this solution because it's also very cost friendly, it's not an expensive habit that I have to worry about breaking later.... it seems some of the best things are so inexpensive.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm looking forward to trying the tea rinses.  I love simple solutions!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 6, 2008)

All of these reports are excellent!!!!

I am going in... Defrosting my tea................


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2008)

Cant wait to hear how it goes for all of you


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey! I could not rinse and put tea in my hair because I had it blown out thursday. I did make some jasmine green tea and use the teabag on my face after using my cleanser. My face  was extremely soft!! Can not wait to use tea on my hair! Thanks.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 6, 2008)

The coffee rinse helped as well. I had no shedding and like the tingling sensation.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ive read the whole thread and the coffee thread. I want to try this because I dont like taking garlic pills. I was thinking of trying peppermint tea because I know peppermint stimulates the scalp and also because i love drinking it I wonder if it will do the same because its not a dark tea.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ive read the whole thread and the coffee thread. I want to try this because I dont like taking garlic pills. I was thinking of trying peppermint tea because I know peppermint stimulates the scalp and also because i love drinking it I wonder if it will do the same because its not a dark tea.



the peppermint would feel wonderful though I am sure

maybe you can do both or blend them , because if the peppermint doesnt have caffeine , it might not help with shedding like the ones with caffeine


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ive read the whole thread and the coffee thread. I want to try this because I dont like taking garlic pills. I was thinking of trying peppermint tea because I know peppermint stimulates the scalp and also because i love drinking it I wonder if it will do the same because its not a dark tea.



I want to try this one now too 

and the teas Star1 says she uses! her hair is gorgeous


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 6, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Ive read the whole thread and the coffee thread. I want to try this because I dont like taking garlic pills. I was thinking of trying peppermint tea because I know peppermint stimulates the scalp and also because i love drinking it I wonder if it will do the same because its not a dark tea.


 
I do a final rinse with Distilled water and peppermint essential oil... it is a great Ph balancer, and it feels fab on the scalp.

I am doing coffee today! and leftover tea ( it is a mix of sage, spearmint, rosemary, and nettle)


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 6, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> the peppermint would feel wonderful though I am sure
> 
> maybe you can do both or blend them , because if the peppermint doesnt have caffeine , it might not help with shedding like the ones with caffeine


 
yea I will try that if I cant find one w/ caffeine in it thankz


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 6, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I want to try this one now too
> 
> and the teas Star1 says she uses! her hair is gorgeous


 
lol I know right I need to go to the store.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 6, 2008)

I love rinsing w/ green tea. I pour the tea on and then apply my dc and sit under the heat cap for 30 minutes and then rinse out.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 6, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I do a final rinse with Distilled water and peppermint essential oil... it is a great Ph balancer, and it feels fab on the scalp.
> 
> I am doing coffee today! and leftover tea ( it is a mix of sage, spearmint, rosemary, and nettle)



ooh thats a good idea too

all these teas to try , why did I wait so long?


----------



## Neith (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay, today is wash day, I'm gonna try it.

You're supposed to use it as a final rinse?  Or before conditioning?  Do you leave it in for a little while to let it work?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 7, 2008)

Neith said:


> Okay, today is wash day, I'm gonna try it.
> 
> You're supposed to use it as a final rinse?  Or before conditioning?  Do you leave it in for a little while to let it work?



Some ladies are saying they do it as a final rinse, I did it as a pre-step to washing/conditioning and it worked great still

cant wait to hear how it goes

eta: I did leave it on for about 30 minutes


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 9, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah I'm am concerned about long term too, I am thinking really there is no way this could continue to work without continued use period, I guess the main question I have is if the caffeine blocks DHT, could you then later lose all the hair you were going to lose anyway once its not blocked? or could you have some imbalance with it later just by messing with it in the first place (kinda scarey)
> 
> or say you dont do it often enough , DHT build up again? I am kind of confused on some things, and was also concerned about any heavy use of caffeine that can absorb into your system, which is why I dont plan to do this any more often than once a week if not less, and only in reasonable amounts
> 
> ...


 
Okay so I've been doing this since the start of the caffeine thread. About a month. One week I didn't do it because I was sick, and no more hair came out the next time I washed. I can't address the other stuff, but I can say that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 9, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> My own blend doesn't have caffeine, but the green tea I use does. For me caffeine is the least important component, because shedding isn't a major concern of mine.
> 
> Nettle promotes growth
> Sage promotes shine, growth, and strength
> ...


 
I've been doing this for about a month but I was curious...do you leave your tea in or rinse it out?  I leave in my nettle, but rinsed out my black. I'm wondering if I should just leave it on...caffeine and all.  I know you very rarely use green, but you say you do. When you do, do you leave it on? Thanks so much


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 12, 2008)

BUMP BUMP

Still wondering...


----------



## oooop2 (Dec 12, 2008)

I normally have a good amt of shedding during my wash/detangle process.  For the past week I've been spritzing my hair w/blk tea in the morning before bunning.  I've washed hair on Sun/Wed/Fri (just washed).  Today, I had almost no shedding.  I will continue to use as my morning spritz.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Okay so I've been doing this since the start of the caffeine thread. About a month. One week I didn't do it because I was sick, and no more hair came out the next time I washed. I can't address the other stuff, but I can say that.


Thats good info to know and comforting too



luckiestdestiny said:


> I've been doing this for about a month but I was curious...do you leave your tea in or rinse it out?  I leave in my nettle, but rinsed out my black. I'm wondering if I should just leave it on...caffeine and all.  I know you very rarely use green, but you say you do. When you do, do you leave it on? Thanks so much



I wanna know too, come back Starr!!!! please!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> I normally have a good amt of shedding during my wash/detangle process.  For the past week I've been spritzing my hair w/blk tea in the morning before bunning.  I've washed hair on Sun/Wed/Fri (just washed).  Today, I had almost no shedding.  I will continue to use as my morning spritz.



it really works


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 12, 2008)

I have green tea in the fridge for my final rinse tomorrow.
We will see how it goes.


----------



## kptaylor (Dec 12, 2008)

Does it matter what brand of tea you use? I am having a HUGE shedding problem!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

kptaylor said:


> Does it matter what brand of tea you use? I am having a HUGE shedding problem!



For shedding you need one with Caffeine, I just use Black Tea

but anything with Caffeine will do it or Coffee too

there is a coffee for hair growth thread too, I linked it here somewhere in this thread


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I have green tea in the fridge for my final rinse tomorrow.
> We will see how it goes.



does your green tea have caffeine?

I'm sure it will be good for your hair either way though


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

I've been meaning to try black tea for awhile now.  A long time ago I tried a coffee rinse because my mom mentioned that my grandfather used to use them to keep his hair shiny and black, well I couldn't stand the smell so that was a no go.  I never got around to the tea thing so I may try it.

I'm glad it worked so well for you Iris.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> btw I did a rinse with all these for my face too
> 
> they say tea can give your skin a nice even tanned look, plus being that its loaded with antioxidants I knew it could only be a good thing
> 
> ...


 I am really interested in trying this for my face!

I'm off to go do some research on this.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> I've been doing regular tea rinses as part of my routine for well over 2 years now (make my own- nettle, chamomile, hibiscus, and sage). . . but when I get lazy, I have been known to use a regular green tea bag. It has great conditioning properties.


 Hmmm, I have some sage supplements, maybe I can add some to the black tea.  It says on the bottle that you can make a tea out of it by breaking the capsule open and adding it to hot water.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 12, 2008)

Pokahontas said:


> I am really interested in trying this for my face!
> 
> I'm off to go do some research on this.


 
I tried this on my face and the next day my face so clear. My sis didnt know that I used it on my face and told me I was glowing


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 12, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I tried this on my face and the next day my face so clear. My sis didnt know that I used it on my face and told me I was glowing


 Cool, I'm definitely trying this.  How did you use it and what tea did you use?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> does your green tea have caffeine?
> 
> I'm sure it will be good for your hair either way though


 
Hmm, I have to look at the box.

I have coffee every monring - so - that is something I can mix


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 12, 2008)

After I was finished I took the tea bag and gently rubbed it all over my face. Right now Im using Bigelow Earl Grey tea, it is a black tea. I got it from Target 


ETA: O yea I rinse my face after I rub it on.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 12, 2008)

Black TEA!!! I got a set of tea for Xmas Last year... HAAA!!!!
I am happy!


----------



## Crown (Dec 12, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> After I was finished I took the tea bag and gently rubbed it all over my face. Right now Im using Bigelow Earl Grey tea, it is a *black tea*. I got it from Target



I do this with GREEN tea. Black tea stains like coffee, I don't want to darken my face, but it could be good for tanning.
Black tea = more caffeine and color
Green tea = more nutrients and antioxidants.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 12, 2008)

Crown said:


> I do this with GREEN tea. Black tea stains like coffee, I don't want to darken my face, but it could be good for tanning.
> Black tea = more caffeine and color
> Green tea = more nutrients and antioxidants.


 
I heard it can darken hair but how can it darken skin?


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

Crown said:


> I do this with GREEN tea. Black tea stains like coffee, I don't want to darken my face, but it could be good for tanning.
> Black tea = more caffeine and color
> Green tea = more nutrients and antioxidants.



Well my light bright arse can use some color

but girl , the black tea is full of antioxidants too

maybe a mix would be good


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> I heard it can darken hair but how can it darken skin?



it might just give you like a tannish like glow it wont actually drastically darken it


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 12, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Black TEA!!! I got a set of tea for Xmas Last year... HAAA!!!!
> I am happy!



:woohoo2: 

ur all set!


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 12, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> it might just give you like a tannish like glow it wont actually drastically darken it


 
o ok thankz


----------



## Patricia (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you for the info!  Will try


----------



## guyanesesista (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey ladies. When I wash and comb my hair weekly I notice a whole lot of shedding in the front and crown of my head. My scalp is usually extremely soar and itchy in the front, especially in the temple area where I have hairloss and some parts of the rest of my scalp. This week it was so unbearable so I made a spray of 1.50z witchhazel and 10 drops tea tree e.o. and sprayed on my scalp with immediate results and continued for 3 days. 99% of the itching stopped.

Yesterday I prepooed with about 4oz olive oil and 2tbl spoons coffee and covered with a plastic cap for 1 hour. I felt the creepy crawlies after 1/2 hour on different parts of my head at different times. I then washed and conditioned as usuall and then did a coffee rinse of 2tbl spoons coffee and 3 cups water which I left in and guess what? 99% of my shedding stopped. I usually would see a ton of hair with white tips leaving the front and top of my head everytime I comb thru, even with a large tooth comb, moisturizer and oil. Last night I baaaarrrrrellllllyyy saw anything come out. 

So Idk if it was the tea tree and witch hazel mix or the coffee mix that did this or if it was a combo of both. I do know that once I put coffee on my edges and it eased the inflammation. Either way I'm not willing to experiment, I'll be doing both from now on. But I do think that it was the coffee that really made the difference in my shedding. 

BIG UPS TO THE COFFEE THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## swalker31 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Iris for this thread, I can't wait to give it a try.  I'm drink loose tea and would love to try it but they're pricey and very strong.  I have a black loose tea I'm drinking now but it has other stuff in it for detoxing so I don't want to use it.  So I think I should go out and by the bagged tea.  So to recap everything I read from the thread...I should, maybe do this every week or every two weeks?  Use the black tea rinse as a pre-conditioner and the nettle tea as a leave in?  Pleez don't forget to keep us posted on other good finds.  Thanks again


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 17, 2008)

This tea thing does make a lot of sense...(kinda off topic) I told a co-worker that I had a plant that was growing but the leaves would fall off and she suggested that I start using tea or taking old coffee grounds/water and water my plants. I water it once a week with tea and have not had any problems with it is since. 

I've got one of those emotional type plants - sometimes it droops/sometimes its lively....just on an emotional roller coaster (like it's owner) 

Can't wait to try this on my 'do!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 20, 2008)

I was just thinking, I see absolutely no logical reason why instant coffee couldnt be used-and a logical explanation was never given

so I'm going to try one 

I like the Tea (no love it) but want to do a darker rinse too

I did love the red hue the tea gave me though-I'm going to be doing both


----------



## Crown (Dec 22, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> I was just thinking, I see absolutely no logical reason why instant coffee couldnt be used-and a logical explanation was never given
> 
> so I'm going to try one
> 
> ...



Is instant coffee dark?
If you want a darker rinse, why not go with plain dark coffee? You have long hair, it can be very easy to put a dark coffee rinse just on your hair, not on your scalp. With coffee rinse, the shine is awesome.


----------



## msa (Jan 1, 2009)

I just tried some green tea at Teavana that I love (it's called fruta bomba). I'm thinking of using it as a daily spritz because it smells really good and I want my hair to smell good (instead of like shea butter lol). 

Anybody use their green tea as a daily spritz?


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 2, 2009)

Updates please??? It's been several weeks........


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jan 2, 2009)

I love Orange Pekoe. Has anyone tried Red Tea? I'm so lucky because I live near all the Indian/Pakistani and Ethiopian markets where I get all of my teas. There are also many Chinese/Japanese/Thai International markets in this area and I can stock up on big bulks of tea for cheap, cheap, cheap! Can't wait to go for my Sunday walk and get my teas...


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 3, 2009)

Bumping.......for updates.....


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought some Yogi Tea Green Tea Super Anti-Oxidant today from Big Lots for $2.50 and I just happened to look at the ingredients and was pleasantly surprised/geeked. The front of the pack first caught my attention because it says "Anti-aging green rea with amla fruit and grapeseed". I read the ingredients and they're as follows:

Organic lemon grass, organic green tea leaf, organic licorice root, jasmine green tea leaf, organic alfalfa leaf, organic burdock root, organic dandelion root, embilic fruit (amla) extract, grapeseed extract, irish moss plant 

While it's low caffeine (19 mg), it's not caffeine-free. Yummy stuff for internal and external use! I'm going to get a few more boxes to use for my tea rinses and spritz.


----------



## simplycee (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been using green tea in my spray bottle (with aloe juice and glycerine) daily on my scalp and ends while bunning and the black tea to rinse after every wash.  My shedding is 100% gone.  I lose maybe a dime sized amount of hair after every wash.  I will do this every wash now.


----------



## spinspinshuga (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been steeping some green tea and chamomile in coffee, then pouring it over my head before conditioning. I, too, have reduced my shedding to an incredible extent. This thread has saved my hair!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 6, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I bought some Yogi Tea Green Tea Super Anti-Oxidant today from Big Lots for $2.50 and I just happened to look at the ingredients and was pleasantly surprised/geeked. The front of the pack first caught my attention because it says "Anti-aging green rea with amla fruit and grapeseed". I read the ingredients and they're as follows:
> 
> Organic lemon grass, organic green tea leaf, organic licorice root, jasmine green tea leaf, organic alfalfa leaf, organic burdock root, organic dandelion root, embilic fruit (amla) extract, grapeseed extract, irish moss plant
> 
> While it's low caffeine (19 mg), it's not caffeine-free. Yummy stuff for internal and external use! I'm going to get a few more boxes to use for my tea rinses and spritz.


Girl I want to drink that, not pour it on my head  !!


----------



## Eisani (Jan 6, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl I want to drink that, not pour it on my head  !!


 That's why I'm going back to get more! A whole box of 16 for $2.50?! Shoo, I can drink and pour lol.


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 6, 2009)

simplycee said:


> I have been using green tea in my spray bottle (with aloe juice and glycerine) daily on my scalp and ends while bunning and the black tea to rinse after every wash.  My shedding is 100% gone.  I lose maybe a dime sized amount of hair after every wash.  I will do this every wash now.



so you're not washing the tea out? I think this will work perfect for me as a nice green tea hair refresher with my braidouts.


----------



## ladytee2 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am going to try this.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Tea rinses do dramatically decrease shedding, and I DO MEAN DRAMATICALLY!
> 
> AND INSTANTLY!
> 
> ...


 

Anything you recommend, you know I'm on it!!!  Can you use it effectively after an oil rinse?


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 6, 2009)

Caffeine and tannins are great for the hair shaft.  I'm wondering if a cinnamon black tea rinse won't help with those suffering massive shedding.  Coffee maker...either loose leaf tea or place a few bags in the carafe and filter the powdered cinnamon, maybe a good tablespoonful.  Cinnamon arrests shedding well.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 6, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Anything you recommend, you know I'm on it!!!  Can you use it effectively after an oil rinse?



yep! before or after

update, I havent done another tea rinse since and my shedding turned back to normal, back to tea rinses for me

and coffee


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Jan 6, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Tea rinses do dramatically decrease shedding, and I DO MEAN DRAMATICALLY!
> 
> AND INSTANTLY!
> 
> ...


 
I used to do this many years ago, if my scalp would get flaky.  It always worked.  Well, I would soak the teabag  and then press is on my scalp.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 6, 2009)

OK ladies, thanks for the updates. I'm on my way to Food Lion to get 100 tea bags for $1.99.

I just washed 2 days in a row, so it'll be next week before I report back!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2009)

Eisani said:


> I bought some Yogi Tea Green Tea Super Anti-Oxidant today from Big Lots for $2.50 and I just happened to look at the ingredients and was pleasantly surprised/geeked. The front of the pack first caught my attention because it says "Anti-aging green rea with amla fruit and grapeseed". I read the ingredients and they're as follows:
> 
> Organic lemon grass, organic green tea leaf, organic licorice root, jasmine green tea leaf, organic alfalfa leaf, organic burdock root, organic dandelion root, embilic fruit (amla) extract, grapeseed extract, irish moss plant
> 
> While it's low caffeine (19 mg), it's not caffeine-free. Yummy stuff for internal and external use! I'm going to get a few more boxes to use for my tea rinses and spritz.


 
I actually want to get some of this to drink, that's an excellent price...I wonder if they have it at my Big Lots...do they generally carry the same things in all their stores....I don't shop Big Lot's very often.


----------



## Eisani (Jan 8, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I actually want to get some of this to drink, that's an excellent price...I wonder if they have it at my Big Lots...do they generally carry the same things in all their stores....I don't shop Big Lot's very often.


 Some things they seem to carry across the board, but since it's a closeout store, inventory usually does vary. Just stop in and check them out, you just may get pleasantly surprised !


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 8, 2009)

samanthajones67 said:


> I do a final rinse with Distilled water and peppermint essential oil... it is a great Ph balancer, and it feels fab on the scalp.
> 
> I am doing coffee today! and leftover tea ( it is a mix of sage, spearmint, rosemary, and nettle)


 

So - I did not really like the Coffee so much... Felt a little weird - But - I will try it again, and I think I may stick  with teas... I like tea rinses Alot!


----------



## omnipadme (Jan 8, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Tea rinses do dramatically decrease shedding, and I DO MEAN DRAMATICALLY!
> 
> AND INSTANTLY!
> 
> ...



I wonder if this will work better for shedding than garlic oil...


----------



## normacyri (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!!!!
I have just sat and read this whole thread......had to stop to make a cup of tea in the middle ...but I'm excited, I've really been shedding lately!
I will be trying this tomorrow night.....and please believe I will be running this teabag over my face when I get finished drinkin , hope nobody walks into my office.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 8, 2009)

normacyri said:


> Wow!!!!
> I have just sat and read this whole thread......had to stop to make a cup of tea in the middle ...but I'm excited, I've really been shedding lately!
> I will be trying this tomorrow night.....and please believe I will be running this teabag over my face when I get finished drinkin , hope nobody walks into my office.


This thread has me drinking tea too but I haven't put anyone my head yet 

AtlantaJJ = Greedy!


----------



## Faith (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried the coffee rinse and didn't like it much.  I'll stick with the tea rinses.


----------



## Faith (Jan 8, 2009)

I forgot to ask.  How many bags of tea:water?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 8, 2009)

I think it's been like 2 wks since I tried the tea rinse and my shedding hasn't picked back up, I was suppose to do my hair yesterday, but tonight it shall be. I have my tea all ready in water bottle, LOL, I am gonna do them every 2wks to see if it keeps the shedding away. 

How often are you doing them?





Irresistible said:


> yep! before or after
> 
> update, I havent done another tea rinse since and my shedding turned back to normal, back to tea rinses for me
> 
> and coffee


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 8, 2009)

Tried it didn't work. I think it made it worse, oh well...


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 9, 2009)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I think it's been like 2 wks since I tried the tea rinse and my shedding hasn't picked back up, I was suppose to do my hair yesterday, but tonight it shall be. I have my tea all ready in water bottle, LOL, I am gonna do them every 2wks to see if it keeps the shedding away. *
> 
> How often are you doing them?*



I'd like to know the above as well.  I just ran out of garlic pills, so I'm going to try the tea rinse to see if it helps to combat my shedding.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 9, 2009)

thaidreams said:


> I'd like to know the above as well.  I just ran out of garlic pills, so I'm going to try the tea rinse to see if it helps to combat my shedding.



I'm gonna just include them into my weekly routine


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 9, 2009)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I think it's been like 2 wks since I tried the tea rinse and my shedding hasn't picked back up, I was suppose to do my hair yesterday, but tonight it shall be. I have my tea all ready in water bottle, LOL, I am gonna do them every 2wks to see if it keeps the shedding away.
> 
> How often are you doing them?



its been several weeks for me , since this thread, so thats probably why it picked back up, plus I pressed

but I'm getting right back to it


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 9, 2009)

Faith said:


> I tried the coffee rinse and didn't like it much.  I'll stick with the tea rinses.



I'm still gonna try the coffee, but methinks I'm gonna like the tea best too


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 9, 2009)

Faith said:


> I forgot to ask.  How many bags of tea:water?



I did one tea bag for every 8oz or so, and just added a couple more on top of that

it worked just fine

I might play around with and try a little stronger brew, but I wouldnt go too strong-still concerned with the caffeine absorption in high amounts


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 9, 2009)

omnipadme said:


> I wonder if this will work better for shedding than garlic oil...



it worked great

never tried garlic oil, but I know the tea rinses must smell better


----------



## chiliz345 (Jan 9, 2009)

I love tea rinses as well!  The coffee for hair growth thread got me hooked on it.  Did you guys also read the thread about catnip being good for split ends?  What do you think about brewing the tea and catnip together?  The way I see it, it's like killing 2 birds with 1 stone but I don't know if I'm trying to do too much at once.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn! I leave the forums for a while and come back to a new rinsing technique!!  ::running to kitchen for some liptons::


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 10, 2009)

Whimsy said:


> Damn! I leave the forums for a while and come back to a new rinsing technique!!  ::running to kitchen for some liptons::


----------



## Luxurious12 (Jan 10, 2009)

So wait, you just brew some tee, wash your hair rinse it out put some conditioner in it and rinse it out with tea?  Right?


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 10, 2009)

Luxurious12 said:


> So wait, you just brew some tee, wash your hair rinse it out put some conditioner in it and rinse it out with tea?  Right?



you can do it in any order you want

I did it before conditioning , but would also do it as a final rinse as well


----------



## Luxurious12 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! I'm going to try it today!


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 10, 2009)

Luxurious12 said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try it today!



let us know how you like it and how it goes


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 10, 2009)

chiliz345 said:


> I love tea rinses as well!  The coffee for hair growth thread got me hooked on it.  Did you guys also read the thread about catnip being good for split ends?  What do you think about brewing the tea and catnip together?  The way I see it, it's like killing 2 birds with 1 stone but I don't know if I'm trying to do too much at once.



never heard of the catnip thing


----------



## Faith (Jan 10, 2009)

I do mine as the final rinse.  I do it then towel dry.


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jan 11, 2009)

Read whole thread and decided to give the tea rinse, for shedding, a try and while I cannot report (yet) that my shedding was completely gone after one rinse, I CAN say that it was reduced by 60%. 

This is exciting for me because during the winter I always have tons in the shower strainer and during detangling tons more and during roller set I always have to clean the comb twice no matter how gentle.

This time I only cleaned the comb (fine tooth) at the end of the entire rolling process and was minimal.  

Now for the comments/question.  
Comment:  I went to the dollar tree to see if they had any teas and found Black Tea, Green Tea and the Orange Pekoe ($1 each ).  Went across the street to the grocers and found Chamomile.

Question:  However no luck finding Nettle, Sage or Hibiscus...where can I find these remaining teas?

Thanks, Ladies for your help and ear


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 11, 2009)

It~Can~Grow said:


> Read whole thread and decided to give the tea rinse, for shedding, a try and while I cannot report (yet) that my shedding was completely gone after one rinse, I CAN say that it was reduced by 60%.
> 
> This is exciting for me because during the winter I always have tons in the shower strainer and during detangling tons more and during roller set I always have to clean the comb twice no matter how gentle.
> 
> ...


 

Try your healthfood store.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

That reminds me, I can make a green tea spritz tonight!!

I'm glad this thread popped up!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't kept up with the pages, are you ladies combining your teas ?  I have horsetail ... I think I'll do that and green tea together tonight....


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried it last night.  First, I finally used my paste of tulsi (holy basil), amla (Indian goosebery) and neem powders with water, applied to scalp and left on for an hour, rinsed with water, then tea rinsed.  Then I pplied bhringraj oil to scalp and castor to the ends to seal.  I am now oil pre-poo, oil rinsing and washing out with shikakai 3-n-1 bar (shikakai, bhringraj and amla?) for a purely ayurvedic treatment.  Trying to push the strands to waistlength...push for a full bsl..gotta long way for the top to go, dang.  

*Well, my new growth is throwing up gang signs lolol!*  It's stronger and thicker, which I had expected from the amla.  I need to condition now with a heating cap with coconut.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I tried it last night.  First, I finally used my paste of tulsi (holy basil), amla (Indian goosebery) and neem powders with water, applied to scalp and left on for an hour, rinsed with water, then tea rinsed.  Then I pplied bhringraj oil to scalp and castor to the ends to seal.  I am now oil pre-poo, oil rinsing and washing out with shikakai 3-n-1 bar (shikakai, bhringraj and amla?) for a purely ayurvedic treatment.  Trying to push the strands to waistlength...push for a full bsl..gotta long way for the top to go, dang.
> 
> *Well, my new growth is throwing up gang signs lolol!*  It's stronger and thicker, which I had expected from the amla.  I need to condition now with a heating cap with coconut.


Throwing up gang signs!!   You got some crips and bloods up in there?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 11, 2009)

I just used some plain ole ... kinda old in the back of the cupboard green tea to spritz my scalp while braiding....


Dang if only lost one hair when I normally have little circles all over the place  

I can do this daily!! Oh my!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm loving this tea rinse! I just washed and sprayed my scalp with green tea before putting on my conditioner. I'm going to follow with another tea rinse before I put on my leave-in.

Question, does anyone keep tea in their spray bottle for any number of days?  I always end up with some left but I haven't tried to keep it after my wash. That seems like a waste.


----------



## Faith (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to keep my tea spray for a week...I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow just found this thread. Can I use Lipton or Green Tea I have in the pantry?

I want to know if this is a conditioner???


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> I'm glad I inspired you, Iris.  The coffee rinse was A-Maz-Ing.  It stopped shedding dramatically.  Instantaneously.  I will always do this.  Coffee and tea both contain caffeine, and I was inspired by the Coffee for Hair Growth Thread, the OP made some excellent points and i thought, I've gotta try this. It is the Caffeine in those teas that does the job.  Coffee also dies the hair, and their were posts on that as well.
> 
> Here is a copy of my Report.
> 
> ...


I wear my hair staightened with the flatironed. How can I make the coffee/tea oil? 
I can't wait to try.  
Thanks!


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 18, 2009)

question: did all of you start to do this method because of shedding? I do not have much shedding   but would try this process if it helps give me a longer growth cycle


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> question: did all of you start to do this method because of shedding? I do not have much shedding   but would try this process if it helps give me a longer growth cycle



I tried it because of the coffee thread

but was totally shocked and blown away by the affect it had on shedding


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Wow just found this thread. Can I use Lipton or Green Tea I have in the pantry?
> 
> I want to know if this is a conditioner???



u surely can

I wouldnt say its a conditioner though

just a rinse


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 18, 2009)

MagnoliaFlower said:


> I wear my hair staightened with the flatironed. How can I make the coffee/tea oil?
> I can't wait to try.
> Thanks!



I heard JustKiya say that the caffeine isnt soluble in oil, only water


----------



## Key (Jan 19, 2009)

tenderheaded said:


> OK ladies, thanks for the updates. I'm on my way to Food Lion to get 100 tea bags for $1.99.
> 
> I just washed 2 days in a row, so it'll be next week before I report back!



You can also get 100 for $1.00 at walmart, I just got some this morning so I can try it tonight.


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 19, 2009)

I tried this and i loved it! i used black & orange pekoe plus a tsp of msm and the shedding definitely is less. I've been shedding so much that my hair is feeling thin. You can't tell by looking at it but I can definitely tell when I put my hand through. Hopefully this helps me keep the rest of what I go on my head.

Thanks irresistable for starting the thread...i prob wouldn't have even thought about it if you didn't post it.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 20, 2009)

I did the treatment on Sunday. I pre pooed with a mixture of Ahpogee 2 min and SE Hair Mayo. I applied SE MegaCholesterol and left it on for 5 min. Then I used an applicator bottle to get the black tea to my roots (last relaxer 9/2/08)

   After rinsing I applied liquid hair mayo and again some tea. I could COMB thru all that new growth My hair looked richer, and felt more lush. It still feels good. Tomorrow I'm going to use more tea and seal with castor oil. I'm going to do this e/o week.

   I hope other users will keep reporting in.


----------



## Faith (Jan 20, 2009)

Ummm ladies...is itching a good thing??  I have a tea spray mixed with some vatika and coconut oil and aloe vera and when I spray and massage my scalp as this itch.  Is this a growing itch?  And how do I tell a growing itch from an allergy itch?  I don't know what I would be allergic to though seeing that I have used everything before..only new thing is the tea on my scalp. Hmm


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2009)

Faith said:


> Ummm ladies...is itching a good thing??  I have a tea spray mixed with some vatika and coconut oil and aloe vera and when I spray and massage my scalp as this itch.  Is this a growing itch?  And how do I tell a growing itch from an allergy itch?  I don't know what I would be allergic to though seeing that I have used everything before..only new thing is the tea on my scalp. Hmm


erm , girl if you used everything before then that probably is it

I would suggest rinsing it out and only using it that way, and if you still have an itch then ditch it 

allergies arent anything to play with at all

just do it as a rinse first

what tea did you use?


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2009)

grapeseed oil and evening primose oil both made me itchy and burny

where it seems everybody else can use them 

I never touched them thangs again


----------



## Faith (Jan 20, 2009)

Orange pekoe.  I'm thinking it could be growth itch??  LOL!


----------



## Faith (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, I sprayed again today and it doesn't really itch until I do my 5 min massage..hmm.


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 20, 2009)

Faith said:


> Ok, I sprayed again today and it doesn't really itch until I do my 5 min massage..hmm.


Thats weird 

so what are you going to do?


----------



## Faith (Jan 21, 2009)

Keep doing it and monitor my scalp for any issues that may arise.  I'm leaning towards this being a "good" itch..lol.  And I will also take out the aloe vera and see...  Maybe it doesn't mix well with others on my head.


----------



## ReeseCup (Jan 22, 2009)

Iris you got me in trouble!! 

I was reading about the tea rinsing yesterday, and I had to go to the store anyways so I went by the tea isle and remembered this thread. Was looking at all the nice looking teas, so I picked up Black Pearl and some Green Tea.

Got home all excited, layed it out on the counter. SO came home and looked at it, and I was excited to tell him what I was about to do (he gets excited too...but I think thats wearing thin now...lol). So I go and ask him what does he think about the teas and he smiled and said, "Yum what made you go get that?"...I said it was for my hair. Girl that smile dropped from his face so quick. And then I told him we can drink it and then he did that "noooo its for your hair" type attitude thingy. LOL. So I just plan on buying another box and hide it specifically for my hair.

I think he's had it with me and this site and buying stuff. I have to hide stuff I buy. But in the end I know he'll appreciate it. He already cant keep his hands out of my hair now.

So I'm going to try this tea thing and NOTHIN ELSE!!!!


----------



## Faith (Jan 22, 2009)

Have any of you used parsley?  I was looking over some old hair "notes"  from back in 2002 and I had something about parsley tea rinse written down. 

I read this online: *"...The powdered seeds, sprinkled on the hair and massaged into the scalp for three days, are a folk remedy said to stimulate hair growth. Parsley has also been used as a hair rinse in efforts to eradicate head lice."*


----------



## ibeleevenme (Jan 22, 2009)

RecipeBABY  - I haven't heard Vons and Food 4 less since I was in Cali - Ahh memories, but I'm glad that I saw this post because I'm trying to read up on here and put together a simple reg. and TEA I can do... but how often do you all think someone should "tea"?  If I start co-washing everyday or every other day... how often would I tea rinse?


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 22, 2009)

ReeseCup said:


> Iris you got me in trouble!!
> 
> I was reading about the tea rinsing yesterday, and I had to go to the store anyways so I went by the tea isle and remembered this thread. Was looking at all the nice looking teas, so I picked up Black Pearl and some Green Tea.
> 
> ...




Girl I dont even hope for the excitment anymore from n e body I might talk to,  its either the 'your crazy look' or the 'eyes glazing over'


----------



## Irresistible (Jan 22, 2009)

ibeleevenme said:


> RecipeBABY  - I haven't heard Vons and Food 4 less since I was in Cali - Ahh memories, but I'm glad that I saw this post because I'm trying to read up on here and put together a simple reg. and TEA I can do... but how often do you all think someone should "tea"?  If I start co-washing everyday or every other day... how often would I tea rinse?


I dont see why once or twice a week would be a problem

some I do believe are doing it daily

maybe they can chime in


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jan 22, 2009)

My mom use to brush tea through my hair when I was a kid.  It also made my hair very shiny.


----------



## Hot40 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok This is it 

I have not been shopping I have to use my regular Lipton.
So this is the plan:
Brewing Lipton (Iced Tea Specialy Blended Brew) 
Set aside to cool.
Shampoo
Deep Condition
Rinse
Pour Tea Rinse over hair and work into scalp. (trying to extend my growth cycle)
Final Cool Rinse 
Roller Set. 

I do not have much Sheeding but would like to extend my growth cycle
attempting to get 1 inch a month for next 4 months.

Wish me Good Hair Growth 


I am fairly new here so I will take any suggestion if I dont have
my plan correct.


----------



## cupcakes (Jan 28, 2009)

It definitly works! Thanks irrisistable!


----------



## taylokc (Jan 28, 2009)

So is this ok to use with Boudless tresses.  I am a regular BT user but I am also suffering with really bad shedding.  Is it safe for me to use this on my wash days????????????


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh lawd.....why do I keep coming up in these threads? I've recently started taking garlic pills. I've never been good at taking pills--no matter how small I feel as if they are stuck in my throat--so as soon as I finish this bottle I have I will try tea rinses. I do have a garlic poo & condish on the way that I got from the product exchange forum so maybe if I use the tea, garlic poo & condish all on the same day? Good thing, I've got tea for days. I'm a pj in all facets of my life,lol!

ETA:  Why wait? I can continue to take the garlic pills, do the tea rinses, garlic poo & condish.  I may play around with stuff to see what works best so I can really identify what helps the most.  I will look in to other teas too.


----------



## guyanesesista (Jan 28, 2009)

Well that's when we all use it(I'm assuming), atleast I do as a final rinse but I'm changing from a final rinse cuz I think it's drying my hair out. I'll use it as a pre poo instead.


----------



## Babylilac (Jan 31, 2009)

Tea rinse is the truth y'all.I had terrible shedding which I could not tackle.I did my DC on wednesday  and rinsed with  green tea rinse no hair came  out and I thought its only for one  day.2 days later no hair on the floor in the bathroom.Thank you Iris.I will have a tea rinse every week now.I am so happy


----------



## anniev2 (Jan 31, 2009)

is it just the caffeine that makes tea rinses beneficial?  I want to try it and all is have is caffeine free chamomile tea right now.


----------



## Carrie A (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to try this tonight.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Feb 1, 2009)

I did my tea rinse tonight with this asian black tea. I mix a little shikakai powder in it. I got 5 or less hairs in my drain catcher tonight. Thats for 2 days since my last detangle. I am sure other shed hair came out throughtout the days. However, when I usually wash my hair, even after a couple days, I get alot of shed hair. I am like you Irresistible...I always get ALOT of hair coming out come wash day no matter what. This is what I did: 

Shampoo with Dr. Bronner's Shikakai Soap - Baby Unscented (Not the rinse) - Super soft after, reminds me of the shampoo bar, I've found my staple shower 

Tea Rinse with black tea and a lot shikakai powder, left on with plastic cap for 10mins - Still very soft but strong. I did feel like it was gonna tangle on me though. 

Pour about 1.5 oz to 2 oz (I have a measured jar) of coconut in my hair. 

Apply V05 Vita Burst and wash out immediately. 

Looked in the shower drain catcher and almost nothing in there. 

Happy Happy girl...I see this is the key to Indian women's super thick hair.


----------



## Hot40 (Feb 17, 2009)

ok I have done it twice now, still see hair shedding. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> ok I have done it twice now, still see hair shedding. What am I doing wrong?


 
when I did it, I noticed I still had a lot of shed hair too. If not more . So, hopefully we can find out what we did wrong. I am currently using garlic pills, and I really want the tea rinsing thing to work.


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to do this tonight with horsetail tea.. I will write back when I'm done


----------



## cocoagirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I just did a cowash and spritzed with green tea that I did not rinse out, hopefully it's ok not to rinse out and I wil monitor how much hair I lose this week...


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, I'm a believer. I had been shedding for a  few weeks. I never shed so I chalked it up to a change in climate. I went from a tropical country to one in the dead of winter so my hair didn't take to kindly to that I don't think. But also I haven't been combing my hair much for the past 2 years so I guess there was a lot of hair to be shed. Anyway, I decided to try the tea rinse just to see if the shedding would stop. I did that on Thursday and today I ran the comb through just to test and there was no hair in the comb. I think I am still in shock, well, I'm pleasantly surprised. My hair also feels stronger and thicker. I'll try another treatment next week just to make sure and then go back to my normal regimen but this is generally a keeper to combat any future shedding.


----------



## Angelicus (May 1, 2009)

I finally gave the tea rinse a try. I didn't believe you people about the decreased shedding, though.

1. After rinsing conditioner from my hair, I poured two cups of warm tea over my hair and scalp. The brand I used was Biglow Vanilla Chai Black Tea. I hate the way that tea tastes but it has such a wonderful spicy vanilla scent.

2. I roller set my hair after applying my leave-in. After my hair dried, I didn't have as much shedding as usual. 

This is something that I could see myself doing with every wash. Thank you all.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (May 1, 2009)

Try Coffee rinsing, too.  Great results!


----------



## alanaj (May 1, 2009)

I've been tea rinsing for a while and I think I finally found the right tea for me. Green tea was ok, my hair felt less rough after I used it, like it closed the cuticles. Hibiscus and rose hip tea didn't do anything at all for me but chamomile tea is my savior! 
*Chamomile tea actually made my hair feel soft an moisturized.* It was a sort of softness I've never felt in my hair and I was so pleasantly surprised. I made a leave in with it mixing some oils and some CD hair milk. I used it to retwist hair that had been in a 2 day old twist out. When I took those babies out the next day my hair was soft and moisturized to the point where it felt the same way as it did after I had a fresh relaxer. *My natural hair strands have NEVER felt smoother.*


----------



## Telle12345 (May 3, 2009)

I did my first one today and at first it felt hard!  It was weird and hard like i'd done a protein treatment. I was scared! erplexed

I prepooed, shampooed etc and then I did the tea rinse. I left the rinse in whilst I showered etc, did my DC, leave ins, sealed etc...WOW my hair is so soft and shiny, I can't believe it!  

It feels strong and thick and it was a really nice colour in the sun! Definite staple for me!  

I used regular black teabags. Just one brewed for about 10 mins
Is it considered a protein treatment or does it just have a strengthening effect? is it safe to do weekly?


----------



## Angelicus (May 9, 2009)

Just wanted to update: I just did my third tea rinse. I have been using Bigelow Vanilla Chai Tea for that sweet & spicy smell that lingers until my next wash. When I roller set my hair I had significantly less hair in my comb. I think I had 1/6 less hair in the comb than usual.

The last time that I removed my rollers from my hair, I had a very small amount of shed hair and breakage in my sink. I'm under the dryer now and I can't wait to find out if even less hair will shed/break. Give it a try, everyone.


----------



## deborah11 (May 9, 2009)

Do you rinse the tea out of your hair before applying the leave in. Thanks.


----------



## anniev2 (May 9, 2009)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Try Coffee rinsing, too.  Great results!



be careful about getting it in your ear.  I did by mistake, and my inner ear felt weird all week.


----------



## Angelicus (May 9, 2009)

deborah11 said:


> Do you rinse the tea out of your hair before applying the leave in. Thanks.


I don't rinse it out. I also have not applied a leave-in conditioner the last two times that I did the tea rinse.


----------



## quasimodi (Jun 11, 2009)

Angelicus said:


> I don't rinse it out. I also have not applied a leave-in conditioner the last two times that I did the tea rinse.


 
I don't rinse mine out, but I squeeze out the excess liquid. Then I apply a leave-in conditiner and proceed with styling.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh yeah...LOVE tea rinsing! I use Nettles I put in a ball strainer and steep for mine.


----------



## HeShotMeBangBang (Jun 12, 2009)

I love tea rinsing... I'm currently using peppermint tea, it's great.


----------



## Choirgirl (Sep 13, 2009)

anniev2 said:


> be careful about getting it in your ear.  I did by mistake, and my inner ear felt weird all week.




Thank you!  My ears have issues due to allergies.  Last thing I need is futher ear-ritation.


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 15, 2009)

posting to subscribe and read later


----------



## sunbubbles (Oct 16, 2009)

AWESOME THREAD! Im headin to Big Lots after work, AND the Indian Store! I wanna get me some Amla and other powders to put in my spray mix! woo hoo!!


----------



## Stacy TheLady (Oct 16, 2009)

Can i use Green tea alone? i so want to try this.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Oct 16, 2009)

This is a fantastic thread and tea isn't very expensive, so I will try this.


----------



## Neith (Oct 16, 2009)

I think some of y'all would be interested in this thread I posted a little while back.  I didn't think to post it here before!  In fact, I had forgotten all about that thread.  This one reminded me.  

My tea rinses make my hair feel SILKIER now after I found this info out.    They used to knock a little bit of moisture out of my hair before.  No more protein-like feeling from tea for me!


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=402640&highlight=


----------



## Junebug D (Nov 23, 2009)

I will try this since the garlic treatment seems to be effective for about 12 hours.


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm trying this the next time I wash my hair (which will be on Sunday). Let's see what happens.


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 6, 2010)

Bumping!!! Anybody still doing this??? Tea rinsed with lipton and did a final rinse with nettle tea today for the 1st time... We shall see...


----------

